# Ephedrine



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Used it before and know how to dose it ect. but just wondering if anyone knows how long I can actually run it for? See a lot of conflicting information.

@Frandeman

@Dark sim


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I done all summer on eca mandy and clen

Still alive 

What you need ephedrine for?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I done all summer on eca mandy and clen
> 
> Still alive
> 
> What you need ephedrine for?


 Quick cut with T3 and eph for a month in a 500 deficit to lean out as much as I can before training, want to stay lean this time around, looking to lose around 4-5kg if I can, lost 1 already. Got too flabby around the edges last time. :lol:

Going to be getting back into strength training as it's what I like but I'm also going to be spending more time on my physique this time around and actually look decent for a change, not just be able to shift a lot of weight. I'll be following a basic block routine just with a lot of added BB assistance tagged onto it for growth. I'll start a new journal when I'm fully recovered from my operation and I'll be uploading pics and videos of lifts this time around also to give credit to what I'm posting. 

I've got a load of test, anadrol, D-Bol, suspension, tren and some EQ lying around, so enough to get me started, not sure if I'm game to try Tren after the last two times though, I just have it, whats your opinion on mental sides with ace compared to enth? Ace is what I've used in the past but enth is what I have sitting here, just don't want it to turn me into a nut job again.

Started my first test jab again today, going to be sticking to TRT for life I think, f**k coming of again even if I can't train. lol

Going back to the eph it's also a banging pre workout.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Quick cut with T3 and eph for a month in a 500 deficit to lean out as much as I can before training, want to stay lean this time around, looking to lose around 4-5kg if I can, lost 1 already. Got too flabby around the edges last time. :lol:
> 
> Going to be getting back into strength training as it's what I like but I'm also going to be spending more time on my physique this time around and actually look decent for a change, not just be able to shift a lot of weight. I'll be following a basic block routine just with a lot of added BB assistance tagged onto it for growth. I'll start a new journal when I'm fully recovered from my operation and I'll be uploading pics and videos of lifts this time around also to give credit to what I'm posting.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you got everything on check...nice one :thumb

I used ephedrine on its own and on eca... prefere eca

Ephedrine alone is incomplete if you know what I mean...

Clen and t3 is my favorite stack for loosing fat

Only got sides on tren first time

First time was tren e at 300mg :thumb side weren't mental but more physical . ...hot as f**k...imsonnia . ..out of breath

Nowdays I don't feel to bad on tren ...

Tren a for me as I don't want to wait for it to kick in

I just started deca and I can't sleep and sweating like a pig with this weather :thumb

Must be the orals ...anadrol dbol same time


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Sounds like you got everything on check...nice one :thumb
> 
> I used ephedrine on its own and on eca... prefere eca
> 
> ...


 Anadrol and D-Bol at the same time is the plan with 500mg test, then I'll be switching compounds and jump into a TRT dose of test and give it one last shot with the tren enth only at 200mg per week to test the waters, if I start to feel shitty I'll drop it in favour of the EQ, see what happens I guess.

As for clen I find it superior too, I just feel better physically from eph so I'll be sticking with that. As for ECA I'll add aspirin but no caffeine for me, I lie to avoid it. 

Cheers for the input mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Anadrol and D-Bol at the same time is the plan with 500mg test, then I'll be switching compounds and jump into a TRT dose of test and give it one last shot with the tren enth only at 200mg per week to test the waters, if I start to feel shitty I'll drop it in favour of the EQ, see what happens I guess.
> 
> As for clen I find it superior too, I just feel better physically from eph so I'll be sticking with that. As for ECA I'll add aspirin but no caffeine for me, I lie to avoid it.
> 
> Cheers for the input mate. :thumbup1:


 I'm waiting to add some trestolone on this bulk from naps as soon as is back on stock

Then jump straight on tren A when I'm back from carnival


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I'm waiting to add some trestolone on this bulk from naps as soon as is back on stock
> 
> Then jump straight on tren A when I'm back from carnival


 Never tried trestolone.

Going to carnival....... I fu**ing envy you right now mate. w**ker.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Never tried trestolone.
> 
> Going to carnival....... I fu**ing envy you right now mate. w**ker.


 Me either . .didn't knew what was for until recently

Dance in Sambodromo in Rio carnival with loads of seminaked fat arse women dancing samba...

fu**ing paradise lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Me either . .didn't knew what was for until recently
> 
> Dance in Sambodromo in Rio carnival with loads of seminaked fat arse women dancing samba...
> 
> fu**ing paradise lol


 I used to date a Latino woman, I know exactly what you mean, it's all about that ass. Reason I started my ass thread TBH. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I used to date a Latino woman, I know exactly what you mean, it's all about that ass. Reason I started my ass thread TBH. :lol:


 More cushing

for the pushing


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> More cushing
> 
> for the pushing


 More for practically everything mate. :rolleye11:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> More for practically everything mate. :rolleye11:


 




I don't f**k with skinny cu**s lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I don't f**k with skinny cu**s lol


 Best thread drift I think I've witnessed on UKM. :lol:

Would have to agree mate, tanned skin and curves is my idea of a perfect woman.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Best thread drift I think I've witnessed on UKM. :lol:
> 
> Would have to agree mate, tanned skin and curves is my idea of a perfect woman.


 That's all I like to talk about

Drugs women and house music

I'm a proper chef mate :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> That's all I like to talk about
> 
> Drugs women and house music
> 
> I'm a proper chef mate :thumb


 Had to quite drugs due to taking it a bit to far, some people have restraint, I don't. lol

As for the other two I'd have to agree, that and lifting.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Best thread drift I think I've witnessed on UKM. :lol:
> 
> Would have to agree mate, tanned skin and curves is my idea of a perfect woman.


 Doesn't do it for me at all. I don't think I could even get it up for that woman. I like small, slim, tight bodies with small boobs.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Doesn't do it for me at all. I don't think I could even get it up for that woman. I like small, slim, tight bodies with small boobs.


 Each to their own I guess, personally I prefer a woman with a bit of jiggle to her ass.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

ECA is the best  been taking it for months pre workout , 16/200/81


----------

